# 2016 foals - LP Painted Ponys



## paintponylvr (Dec 31, 2015)

We know that we are expecting 3 foals by Wizard... However, Julie's mini stallion, Spanky, was out w/ the girls 1x as well (he and Wiz took down his fence). There were more mares out in the pasture, these are the 3 that appear to be showing pregnancy. Exposed between January 25th - March 31st.

Need some help coming up w/ names to think about.

Stallion is Buckeye WCF Classical Wizard (aka Wizard or Wiz). Heterozygous for black, homozygous for bay & tobiano. He is by Grahams Little King Lee (Red Rock Kid Lee x Red Rock Bullseye Taffy) & out of Q.P. Doll's Ginetta of Texana (Sundance LB Mingo Mango x Kewpie's Mercedes of Arenosa). Wizard did very well in 2012 & 2013 in Foundation Halter and is just short of his HOF. He will be trained to drive eventually. He sired 3 foals in 2015 - all bay tobianos w/ blue eyes, 2 fillies & 1 colt.












I'm listing the mares by barn name - alphabetically.

"Ami" - registered ASPC/AMHR - SNS Exotica's Crowning Glory sired by Country Star Buddy Jewel (Wauk=A-Way Kansas Twister x Dar-Lu's Molly) out of Sonara's Little Exotica (Royal Firecracker x Crescent's Demitasse`). "Ami" is our smallest shetland, a "B" mini. She is heterozygous black & silver. This is her first foal.






"GG" - registered ASPC as LP Painted Silver Toy H. "GG" is sired by Michigan's Chief Red Fox (Michigan's Hart Breaker x Michigan's Half Breed) and out of Little Jim's Silver Bell (Captain Jim's Crescent King x Chip's Dolly SR). "GG" is heterozygous for black, silver & tobiano. This is her first foal. "GG" has been hitched a few times single but excels as a pair w/ her dam. She has also been part of a ground driven 4 abreast hitch and will be part of both 3 & 4 abreast hitches in the next few years.






"KoKo" - ASPC mare registered as LP Pagasus KoKo H sired by Showman's Pagasus (Captain's Show-man x G3S Polly's Queen) & out of Showman’s Dapple Spring 01 H (Captain's Show-man x Wa-Full Koalah's Spring Beauty). "KoKo" is heterozygous black & silver. She has been hitched a handful of times pulling a cart, but she's GREAT at "logging" - both single and as a pair. This will be here first foal.


----------



## MiniNHF (Jan 12, 2016)

Exoticas Crowning Glory


Crowning Classic
Classical Glory
Exotic Wizard
Classic Touch
Painted Silver Toy


Toy Wizard
Sterling Wizard
Wizard's Sterling Toy
Wizard's Silver Lining
Painted Wizard
LP Pagasus Koko


Classic Pagasus
Classic Koko
Koko Lady
Classic Showman


----------



## paintponylvr (May 7, 2016)

GG had a very red and LOTS of white filly yesterday morning! A bit late - have no idea now of when she would have been bred as certainly doesn't match up to any dates I had down with fencing issues... Now don't believe that Ami is pregnant (?) and KoKo will be foaling soon. Also, if you haven't been following the MareStare forum, we brought Kechi and Toro back (a mare and a now mature stallion who was supposed to have been gelded) and Kechi should be foaling as well w/i the next month...

GG's filly was named w/i minutes of her arrival - based both on weather (wet, cool, damp, rainy, cold) AND on a song from a much loved and favored movie in our family - with a twist in spelling.

Meet "Chyllydown" and will be registered as LP Painted Chyllydown W.





















Our news page that has the link to the David Bowie song/video from the movie - Labyrinth. This is not meant to be an ad. LP Painted Pony News


----------



## amysue (May 7, 2016)

Beautiful, congratulations!


----------



## FurstPlaceMiniatures (May 9, 2016)

Oh my gosh I need her! She's a mini version of my already kinda mini pony filly!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 9, 2016)

She is stunning Paula. Im in love with the colors and markings your combinations produce


----------



## merlin100 (Jun 7, 2016)

Some lovely photographs there.


----------

